# Manor Farm, Claygate (and general Surrey horse questions)



## maletto (17 September 2013)

Am due to move my gelding to Manor farm (thanks for all the suggestions on earlier posts) in a couple of weeks and wondered if anyone is currently liveried there. If so would love to ask a few questions and maybe arrange a ride out? I know so little of the area, any help would be massively welcome!

Also, I've joined Surrey horse and pony on Facebook-are there any other good FB groups to join?

I'll need a vet recommending too-I think the farrier is provided by the yard so that's good.

and any suggested instructors (flat and jump) that will come to the yard?

sorry to be so demanding, it's nerve wracking this moving business! want to get all the ducks in line before I go.


----------



## JenJ (17 September 2013)

Best vet in the area imo is Shotter and Byers. The other big one is Priory, but I personally avoid them after a nightmare with my old boy.

Farrier is probably Dave Howell, he's been the main farrier at my 3 previous yards but new yard uses someone different.

Have a look at the facebook group for Chessington Equestrian Centre. I think it's quite quiet in terms of posting activity but may be some local events mentioned. Also there is a newly created Claygate and Esher riding club that are trying to rally support - again they have a facebook page.

I'm not so up on private instructors as when I was in the area I was at CEC so had instructors on site, but I know Steve Banting (ex CEC) is now freelance, and is the driving force behind the new riding club.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Newlands (18 September 2013)

I have had a few clinics with Sebastian Poirier who is brilliant he is based in Cobham but I am sure travels to yards too he has a website.  I use Mayes & Scrine vetsbut have heard good things about S&B also.  I'm about to move from the area too so know how scary and exciting it can be.  Good luck with the move!


----------



## maletto (18 September 2013)

thanks guys!! exciting!


----------



## sue_nf (20 September 2013)

I was at Manor Farm many years ago and have really fond memories of the place, Sandra and Amy are fab and I had many fun hacks out with Amy!  When I lived locally I used S&B, Mike was my vet and he/they were fantastic, I'm sure Dave will still be the farrier there, he's lovely as is his wife.  Terry Alan used to coach Amy (mainly jump work ) and I used him for a few years, he's quite tough but an excellent teacher.  Hope that helps.  I'd love to know how you get on there.


----------



## maletto (21 September 2013)

Thank you-I will def let you know!x


----------



## Suenomel (24 September 2013)

Hi there, 
Welcome to the area!

Really good vets are Mayes & Scrine. I also use Dave as a farrier. 

Regarding instructors: for flatwork i would highly recommend Jackie Stevens. Bookham Riding Club isnt too far away and has clinics throughout the year at various locations which would also be good. 

I have never been to Seb Poirier's yard but have this pencilled in for November. There is also John Smart out of Woodruff running clinics every months. 

PM me if you would like phone numbers
x


----------



## maletto (29 September 2013)

thank you! so handy to have all these recommendations saved in one place, and hopefully useful to others too.

the move is this week and I'm so excited! can't wait to get settled in my new horsey area!


----------



## friesian76 (12 October 2013)

Hi i am interested in finding out more about manor farm. Have you moved yet?


----------



## 1blondemane (14 October 2013)

Ive just moved from Claygate, Manor farm has an excellent rep!

I use Priory Vets. They have been great vets to both my horses. I have received the best care. The great thing is they do a 'free visit' day once a week and for Claygate that is a Wednesday. Great for when you need vaccs/check up etc and you save Loads off the bill !!


----------

